# colado a cuspo



## PaulTR

Hi everyone,
This strange phrase seems to be an idiom, but I don't get it for the moment. 

In case someone is planning to enforce the rule whereby you are supposed to guess what something means when the fact that you don't know is precisely why you're posting in the first place, here's my guess (from Google Translate): glued to spit. 

Anybody? Muito obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

PaulTR said:


> Hi everyone,
> This strange phrase seems to be an idiom, but I don't get it for the moment.
> 
> In case someone is planning to enforce the rule whereby you are supposed to guess what something means when the fact that you don't know is precisely why you're posting in the first place, here's my guess (from Google Translate): glued to spit.
> 
> Anybody? Muito obrigado.


----------



## Archimec

In Portugal is an idiom that means more or less:  _hastily done, halfway learned or assembled._


----------



## PaulTR

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Alderamin

Never heard it as a saying in Portugal._ Colado a cuspo_?

"Feito a custo", yes, I know this, but "colado a cuspo"... it's a strange saying to me.


----------



## Vanda

It means it is not glued after all, something badly done, badly glued.

colado com cuspe...


----------



## Archimec

Por curiosidade verifiquei  que_ pegado a cuspo_ figura no Priberan e na Infopédia, mas eu lembrava-me  da expressão dos meus tempos antigos.


----------



## Alderamin

"Cuspo" para mim é a forma verbal, "cuspe" o nome... Nunca ouvi essa expressão, pelo menos nos meus lados. 
No Priberam e na Infopédia não encontrei o significado ao digitar "cuspe".
Encontrei a expressão neste dicionário de calão:
http://natura.di.uminho.pt/~jj/pln/calao/dicionario.pdf
"Algo que é feito de modo muito precário".


----------



## Archimec

*cuspo* 
_s. m._
1. Saliva que se expele da boca. = CUSPE
*pegado com cuspo*: mal seguro.

(Fonte: Priberam)

(O que eu não conhecia era que _cuspe = *cuspo*)_

P.S Já agora, veja 
http://licaocoladacomcuspo.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Vanda

Cuspe, para a maioria de nós, e cuspo para alguns.
http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&palavra=cuspe


----------



## Alderamin

Archimec said:


> *cuspo*
> _s. m._
> 1. Saliva que se expele da boca. = CUSPE
> *pegado com cuspo*: mal seguro.
> 
> (Fonte: Priberam)
> 
> (O que eu não conhecia era que _cuspe = *cuspo*)_
> 
> P.S Já agora, veja
> http://licaocoladacomcuspo.blogspot.ca/



Archimec, desculpe, eu sei que "cuspe" é sinónimo de "saliva", o que questionava é que eu desconhecia a expressão "colado a cuspo"... ou mesmo "pegado com cuspe".
Espero me ter feito entender.
Obrigada pela referência  Portanto, então é uma expressão que vem do calão - tal como a referência que indiquei acima. 
A que o Archimec mostra nesse "link" é de um dicionário de calão de 1974... eu não estava cá  se calhar foi alguma expressão que caiu em desuso ou que até nem se tenha usado pelas minhas bandas... não sei.


----------



## Alderamin

Vanda said:


> Cuspe, para a maioria de nós, e cuspo para alguns.
> http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&palavra=cuspe



Obrigada Vanda. 
Eu sei que o que é "cuspe"


----------



## anaczz

Alderamin said:


> "Cuspo" para mim é a forma verbal, "cuspe" o nome...





Alderamin said:


> Obrigada Vanda.
> Eu sei que o que é "cuspe"


Parece que o que não sabia era que cuspo, além de forma verbal, também é sinônimo de cuspe.


----------



## Alderamin

anaczz said:


> Parece que o que não sabia era que cuspo, além de forma verbal, também é sinônimo de cuspe.



Parece que a anaczz fez alguma confusão.
Quem disse que não sabia que "cuspe" era sinónimo de "cuspo" não fui eu, mas o Archimec:
"(O que eu não conhecia era que _cuspe = *cuspo*)_"
Se alguém me falasse em "cuspo" como nome, iria compreender... não me acho tão ignorante ou burra quanto isso.
O que acontece é que no meio onde vivo, o geral é ouvir e dizer "cuspe" e não "cuspo".
Aliás, a Vanda também já tinha dado essa indicação acima: para uns "cuspo" e para o geral "cuspe".
Na verdade, o que eu desconhecia por nunca ter ouvido, era a expressão. Espero ter sido clara.


----------



## anaczz

Clara, sim senhor!  0>


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> *cuspo*
> _s. m._
> 1. Saliva que se expele da boca. = CUSPE
> *pegado com cuspo*: mal seguro.
> 
> (Fonte: Priberam)
> 
> (O que eu não conhecia era que _cuspe = *cuspo*)_
> 
> P.S Já agora, veja
> http://licaocoladacomcuspo.blogspot.ca/



Nem eu. Nunca tinha ouvido '_cuspe'_. Agora _'colado a cuspo/colado com cuspo' _é o que eu chamaria uma expressão 'vulgar de Lineu', tanto me parece comum e corrente.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Nem eu. Nunca tinha ouvido '_cuspe'_. Agora _'colado a cuspo/colado com cuspo' _é o que eu chamaria uma expressão 'vulgar de Lineu', tanto me parece comum e corrente.


Aqui no Brasil, normalmente, é _cuspe_. Mas até tem gente que pronuncia _guspe_ (minha irmã era uma delas, não sei se tomou jeito... )


----------



## Vanda

Exato, o pessoal mais antigo e do interior ainda diz 'guspe'.

http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=guspe


----------



## Alderamin

Vanda said:


> Exato, o pessoal mais antigo e do interior ainda diz 'guspe'.
> 
> http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=guspe



Obrigada Vanda e Uchi.


----------



## PaulTR

A fonte era o Dinheiro Vivo do 10 outubro 2012: http://www.dinheirovivo.pt/Artigo/CIECO064711.html

O contexto: "Mas o problema deste Governo nasceu no dia em ganhou corpo. Passos Coelho chegou ao poder às apalpadelas. Chegou porque já ninguém confiava em Sócrates, não porque ele, Passos, fosse melhor, soubesse mais, tivesse uma ideiazinha qualquer. Passos posicionou-se, foi bem posicionado, só isso; o resto estava colado a cuspo."


----------



## Alentugano

As pessoas mais antigas, na minha região, também usavam e usam cuspe, e também já ouvi guspe/guspo/guspir.


----------



## Vanda

Como sempre, nosso povo que ficou isolado por muito tempo, manteve o português trazido pelo colonizador, né, Alentugano?


----------



## spielenschach

> "Algo que é feito de modo muito precário".


Concordo.
E eu diria colado com cuspo, soa mais vernáculo.
Boa noite


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Como sempre, nosso povo que ficou isolado por muito tempo, manteve o português trazido pelo colonizador, né, Alentugano?


Sim, Vanda, noto muitas semelhanças entre os falares dos mais velhos das regiões mais rurais daqui e daí, em que as mudanças na língua não ocorrem com tanta rapidez.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego _con cuspe_. _Cuspo_ semelha uma formação analógica da língua oral desde o etimológico _cuspe_.


----------

